# Daily headaches



## yogamama99 (Dec 21, 2014)

This is all new to me (symptoms started on 12/10/14)&#8230;.I started on Synthroid .050 mg on 12/1914, switched to Armour 30 mg on 1/2/15 to see if Synthroid was causing my daily, sometimes severe headaches, but the headaches are still here.

I am wondering if that Microsomal AB/TPO Ab is extremely high even for Hashi's? What kind of effects would I expect to have with that? Could that be causing the headaches?

Most of my other symptoms have improved with the medication, but the headaches have not subsided. I also now have excessive thirst/urination and will be tested for diabetes in a couple days.

Has anyone else experienced daily headaches? Any other things I should get tested to find cause of headaches?

Here are my test results:

12/15/14 : TSH - 5.97 (0.3 - 3.0)

RA, ANA, Sjogrens ABS, WSR/MOD all negative/normal

12/30/14: TSH - 2.070 (0.3 - 3.0)

Free T4 - 1.25 (0.76 - 1.46)

1/2/15: Microsomal AB - 430 (0 - 34)


----------

